# Fehlermeldung bei If-Schleife



## patzivk (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Bei folgendem Code bekomme ich bei jedem Start eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich hab zumindest herausgefunden das es an der If-Schleife liegt. 

hier der Code:

```
class Timer extends TimerTask {

        public void run() {
            repaint();

            for (int i = 0; i < 9; i++) {
                if (spieler.getX() == tod[i].getX() && spieler.getY() == tod[i].getY()) {
                    spieler.setCubePositionX(1);
                    spieler.setCubePositionY(1);
                }
            }
        }
}
```

falls jemand eine Antwort auf mein Problem hat bitte melden 

Danke


----------



## lord239123 (14. Mai 2014)

Enthält das Array Tod Spieler? 
Ohne den Rest deines Codes kann man da leider nicht viel sagen.

Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn?


----------



## Gucky (14. Mai 2014)

Oder ist Spieler null?

Außerdem...


----------



## Thunderstorm (15. Mai 2014)

if Schleife :lol:


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Mai 2014)

Moin,



patzivk hat gesagt.:


> Bei folgendem Code bekomme ich bei jedem Start eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> ```
> if (spieler.getX() == tod[i].getX() && spieler.getY() == tod[i].getY() )
> ```


und warum schriebst Du nicht, welcher Fehler (unf ggf. WO) auftritt ???:L
Poste ggf. den StackTrace !!

Oder ist es ein Quiz und wir können was gewinnen ???:L :bae:


Auch ich habe keine Ahnung, was  "spieler" und "tod" konkret enthalten, aber kann es sein, dass Du mit
"spieler.get...() == tod_.get...()" versuchst, zwei Strings zu vergleichen  ???:L

Gruß
Klaus_


----------

